# Ipod Line out cable reccomendation



## Rees8448

Hey guys I just dropped a large sum of money, for me anyway, on some new beyerdynamic dt770 pro 80s and a nice rechargeable cmoy amp that can run on wall power. All i need now is a cable to connect it to my ipod. I have read that the ipod sound quality is quite bad and that if you go with a 30pin dock connector line out cable it will improve the quality. I also read however, that when using a dock line out, it will drain the ipod battery very quickly. So I am looking for a good quality cable, I heard that you should look for a shielded cable, that will also have a usb so that I can charge the ipod as well.
   
  I spent the extra money for an amp that can run on wall power so that I never have to worry about anything running out of juice when I just feel like relaxing and listening to music. With the normal dock line out cable though, ill have to worry about my ipod running out of juice, and if it all possible I would like to avoid that. Looking around I can't seem to find any high quality cables the have a usb to charge. The fiio L10 looks perfect, but It doesn't have the usb.


----------



## ProtegeManiac

Get a 3.5mm phono-to-RCA (or whatever your amp uses) and this


----------



## Rees8448

Wow that looks perfect, thanks so much. I just got to buy a good 3.3mm aux cord now and a usb to mini so i can charge it.


----------



## tme110

Saying using a LOD drains battery power doesn't even make sense.  In fact, it's opposite of logical since a LOD output is a line-level (non-amped) which would use less power.
   
  The FIIO LODs are good components esp for the money.  I would start with those.  You're not going to find one that includes usb power esp since it defeats the point of being portable.  But I'd also recommend doing something besides using the headphone out of the ipod.  You may be ok with the results but you shouldn't amp and amped single and if you make a mistake you can actually break the second amp.


----------



## ProtegeManiac

Quote: 





tme110 said:


> Saying using a LOD drains battery power doesn't even make sense.  In fact, it's opposite of logical since a LOD output is a line-level (non-amped) which would use less power.


 

 In a world of integrated audio chips, no. If we're talking about the S:Flo, it's true since the DACand opamp are working the lineout without the headphone amp driving a load (it doesn't completely cut power to the headphone driver chip). In integrated audio chips that have everything in them, an "amped" signal is just the integrated audio chip using its own digital preamp or one past it, and line-out is basically just without the preamp. In other words, in conventional circuits the DAC puts out 2V (or a bit less, as in the S:Flo) or how much closer it can get to redbook standard, then a preamp controls how loud that is; in many of today's integrated chips, you control/apply the preamp even before the chip sends out that max voltage signal (I think for most devices the lineout is around 1.2v, but I'm not absolutely sure about this).
   
  So actually, it's more accurate to call the earphone output a "*pre*amped" output these days. My iPod Video and 4g Touch drain their batteries faster using the line out.


----------



## DE Nefta

Just check ebay, or make one on your own. It's not that hard to do it.


----------

